# Black Screen Windows 10 No Mouse, No Keyboard



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

I was using my PC yesterday and all of a sudden the monitor just went black. The computer did not seem very hot or anything and there was no power outage. I forced the PC off and turned it back on, but I still had a black screen and the mouse wasn't working (the light on it was not on). When I power the PC up, the lights come on, the fans turn on, and my monitor will tell me it doesn't detect a signal. Since then I've tried the following:

- Re-seated ram
- Unplugged all devices connected to computer and restarted
- Replaced 3V battery on motherboard
- Removed ram put one stick into a different slot and started PC with only one stick of ram
- Moved ram to other slots
- Re-seated video/graphics card
- Removed graphics card and plugged monitor into integrated graphics hdmi
- Tried to start in Safe Mode - Could not
- Plugged in USB drive with Windows installation media - no result
- Probably some more stuff that I have forgotten already

PC is Windows 10
ASUS Prime X570-P ATX
AMD Ryzen 9 3900x 3.8ghz
AMD Radeon RX 580 GDDR5 8 gig
Intel SSD 660p NVME M.2
EVGA 1000GQ 80 plus gold 1000 watt
G. Skill Ripjaws DDR4-3200 16 gig x2

Any ideas? I know I had a recent update and I know that Windows 10 updates have caused black screens before, but I'm at a loss of what to try next because I can't even get the thing to post or get into bios or anything. Thanks


----------



## Harzmusic (Jul 18, 2021)

I had something like this a few years back - that 3V battery on the motherboard fixed it for me. 
It wasn't actually about replacing it, but taking it out and waiting for 30 minutes until everything was actually discharged, let it all run dry.
There seems to be an actual "restart" at the lower level when the system actually does not even have that little bit of backup power to keep the clocks running.
No idea what exactly that did, back then it was suggested to me by someone who knows his stuff. But it worked for me.
Might be worth a shot if you didn't wait while replacing the battery.

Hope you get it up and running again, this kind of situation is an absolute nightmare.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 18, 2021)

This is a longshot but at one time I had a problem with my computer not waking up from sleep when I pushed the power button, and the problem progressed such that it won't turn on at all. Long story short, it turned out that the SSD that I used without bracket (with SATA cable) must have made a short with the casing or something. After securing the SSD the problem went away.


----------



## chrisr (Jul 18, 2021)

The motherboard itself should report what the problem is - either via a visual or audio cue. If there's a status number display on the board, then read it, if not then attach a speaker to the relevant connector to hear the beeps and then look up what it's telling you.

edit - just looked up your board - no visual readout - so you're going to have to attach a speaker if none already attached.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

Harzmusic said:


> I had something like this a few years back - that 3V battery on the motherboard fixed it for me.
> It wasn't actually about replacing it, but taking it out and waiting for 30 minutes until everything was actually discharged, let it all run dry.
> There seems to be an actual "restart" at the lower level when the system actually does not even have that little bit of backup power to keep the clocks running.
> No idea what exactly that did, back then it was suggested to me by someone who knows his stuff. But it worked for me.
> ...


Thanks. I actually did not wait for 30 minutes so I took it out again and waited. Unfortunately it still didn’t work. Appreciate the suggestion though!


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

cygnusdei said:


> This is a longshot but at one time I had a problem with my computer not waking up from sleep when I pushed the power button, and the problem progressed such that it won't turn on at all. Long story short, it turned out that the SSD that I used without bracket (with SATA cable) must have made a short with the casing or something. After securing the SSD the problem went away.


Thank you. I will have to have a very close look at all my connections. I haven’t noticed anything so far, but with electronics it could be the tiniest thing


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

chrisr said:


> The motherboard itself should report what the problem is - either via a visual or audio cue. If there's a status number display on the board, then read it, if not then attach a speaker to the relevant connector to hear the beeps and then look up what it's telling you.
> 
> edit - just looked up your board - no visual readout - so you're going to have to attach a speaker if none already attached.


Thanks. I did notice I don’t get any beeps now. I’ll take a look to see if I can find out where the piezo is or what I need to connect


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 18, 2021)

I would try another monitor.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> I would try another monitor.


I did that as well. Forgot to mention that. Monitor is working fine when used with another computer. Thank you


----------



## Hadrondrift (Jul 18, 2021)

If the fans start but not the rest of the system, it could be a problem with the power supply unit, i.e. a voltage problem. Maybe try a PSU "deep reset":

Power down your PC
If your PSU has a power switch, set the switch to "0" or "Off"
Unplug the power cable to completely disconnect the PC from any external power supply
Press the "power on" button of your PC and hold it in this position (pressed down) for 1 minute. That discharges the capacitors and residual voltages in the power supply and mainboard. Sometimes you can still see some twitching of the system here
Repeat this one or two times
Reconnect the power cable, set the toggle switch on the power supply back to 1 (on) if available, turn on your PC
I know people who have worked in PC hardware support for years, they told me the PSU is the cause of such "mysterious" hardware failures in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 18, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I did that as well. Forgot to mention that. Monitor is working fine when used with another computer. Thank you


I'm having similar issues with an old AMD Phenom II 3700 system. I'm wondering if it's the video card using DVI/RGB port. It works connecting HDMI on a TV but not at the 1366 resolution. 

You could also try a different power supply.


----------



## CATDAD (Jul 18, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> If the fans start but not the rest of the system, it could be a problem with the power supply unit, i.e. a voltage problem. Maybe try a PSU "deep reset":
> 
> Power down your PC
> If your PSU has a power switch, set the switch to "0" or "Off"
> ...


This is what I was thinking too. At this point it seems likely to be either the PSU, motherboard, or CPU. CPU is unlikely, and if it were it would likely not even turn on the fans, or it would boot then fail soon after. 

If you have, or know someone who has a spare PSU, give that a shot if the above doesn't work. Check the capacitors on your motherboard for any burns, bloating, or signs of damage as well.


----------



## YaniDee (Jul 18, 2021)

If you get the speaker going, here's a list of Beep Codes...









Computer POST and beep codes


Computer beep codes and other POST issues. Page includes AMI, Award, Dell, IBM, and Phoenix BIOS beep code help and information.




www.computerhope.com


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

Hadrondrift said:


> If the fans start but not the rest of the system, it could be a problem with the power supply unit, i.e. a voltage problem. Maybe try a PSU "deep reset":
> 
> Power down your PC
> If your PSU has a power switch, set the switch to "0" or "Off"
> ...


Thanks for the detailed response. I tried it out with high hopes, but it did not fix the issue. Good info to have however if I run into some odd issue in the future.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

kitekrazy said:


> I'm having similar issues with an old AMD Phenom II 3700 system. I'm wondering if it's the video card using DVI/RGB port. It works connecting HDMI on a TV but not at the 1366 resolution.
> 
> You could also try a different power supply.





CATDAD said:


> This is what I was thinking too. At this point it seems likely to be either the PSU, motherboard, or CPU. CPU is unlikely, and if it were it would likely not even turn on the fans, or it would boot then fail soon after.
> 
> If you have, or know someone who has a spare PSU, give that a shot if the above doesn't work. Check the capacitors on your motherboard for any burns, bloating, or signs of damage as well.


Thank you. I might have to pick up a power supply to rule that out. I think Microcenter will allow me to return it if it happens to not be the issue.

I’m just hoping if it turns out to be hardware that it isn’t the most costly parts.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 18, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> If you get the speaker going, here's a list of Beep Codes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just ordered a little speaker for this. Thanks


----------



## dgburns (Jul 18, 2021)

@patrick76 I had a very similar issue. Turned out to be my video card. I swapped it out for another, and boom, win10 came up fine.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 18, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> Thank you. I might have to pick up a power supply to rule that out. I think Microcenter will allow me to return it if it happens to not be the issue.
> 
> I’m just hoping if it turns out to be hardware that it isn’t the most costly parts.


Never hurts to have an extra.


----------



## kitekrazy (Jul 18, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I just ordered a little speaker for this. Thanks


Order them by the gross. I had an Intel board with one built in.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 19, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I was using my PC yesterday and all of a sudden the monitor just went black. The computer did not seem very hot or anything and there was no power outage. I forced the PC off and turned it back on, but I still had a black screen and the mouse wasn't working (the light on it was not on). When I power the PC up, the lights come on, the fans turn on, and my monitor will tell me it doesn't detect a signal. Since then I've tried the following:
> 
> - Re-seated ram
> - Unplugged all devices connected to computer and restarted
> ...


Hi, can you still access the BIOS? It's usually F2 or Delete when you see the BIOS screen, before Windows starts to load up.

If your keyboard is not detected by the BIOS, well, it probably means your motherboard is damaged. And it also means your problem is not related to a Windows update.

Otherwise, if you were able enter the BIOS, you can probably use keyboard and mouse and check all the vital parts of your PC. And if it's all good, at least you know it's not a hardware related issue.

My advice from there would be to enable USB boot (if it's not enabled already), download the Windows media installer on a USB key, and try to repair your installation. Here's a guide that seems to cover it.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 19, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I was using my PC yesterday and all of a sudden the monitor just went black. The computer did not seem very hot or anything and there was no power outage. I forced the PC off and turned it back on, but I still had a black screen and the mouse wasn't working (the light on it was not on). When I power the PC up, the lights come on, the fans turn on, and my monitor will tell me it doesn't detect a signal. Since then I've tried the following:
> 
> - Re-seated ram
> - Unplugged all devices connected to computer and restarted
> ...


Sorry, missed the last line! And a few posts...

Given all the things you've already tried, I would say it's the PSU or the motherboard. The BIOS should be accessible even if your SSD is dead or with faulty RAM. And you tried switching GPU to integrated graphics, so it's very unlikely that both would be damaged.

X570 is still quite new. If you still experience the issue after changing the PSU, you should try to open a ticket on Asus support website.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 19, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> I was using my PC yesterday and all of a sudden the monitor just went black. The computer did not seem very hot or anything and there was no power outage. I forced the PC off and turned it back on, but I still had a black screen and the mouse wasn't working (the light on it was not on). When I power the PC up, the lights come on, the fans turn on, and my monitor will tell me it doesn't detect a signal. Since then I've tried the following:
> 
> - Re-seated ram
> - Unplugged all devices connected to computer and restarted
> ...


Forgot to mention. You could also try to hard reset your motherboard (if you haven't tried yet), but be aware that you will have to set up the BIOS again afterwards.

I have nearly the same rig, and I had this issue after assembling my PC. The culprit in my case was my GPU that was not fully plugged into the motherboard because of its weight. I installed a support rack below the GPU, and the problem was gone (and never came back).

Good luck troubleshooting this issue, hope you will find soon a fix!


----------



## dgburns (Jul 19, 2021)

Let me say it again, you mention that the video went dark. Swap out the video card first before you go all nuts with bios and mobo and power supply.


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 19, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Let me say it again, you mention that the video went dark. Swap out the video card first before you go all nuts with bios and mobo and power supply.


There's also the bit about the led on the mouse not lighting up


----------



## Loïc D (Jul 19, 2021)

Usual suspect is PSU. Maybe you can bring your computer to a local service and try starting with another PSU.
Bon courage !


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 19, 2021)

dgburns said:


> Let me say it again, you mention that the video went dark. Swap out the video card first before you go all nuts with bios and mobo and power supply.


I think the OP said that he tried to remove the GPU and use the integrated graphics of the motherboard. So it's not the GPU at fault in his case.


----------



## Wedge (Jul 19, 2021)

Frogs Can Talk said:


> I think the OP said that he tried to remove the GPU and use the integrated graphics of the motherboard. So it's not the GPU at fault in his case.


He's running a Ryzen CPU there are no intergrated graphics in the OP's case.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 19, 2021)

Judd said:


> He's running a Ryzen CPU there are no intergrated graphics in the OP's case.


I know I have the same CPU. I thought his motherboard had one since the OP stated :



> - Removed graphics card and plugged monitor into integrated graphics hdmi


But after checking the Asus website, it seems the motherboard has no integrated graphics (it's only available if you place the proper CPU, as you stated).

So in the end, you're right, it could be the GPU too.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks all for the help!!! I ‘ve been unable to work on the computer because I’ve been away for work but will be back tonight and hopefully get back to troubleshooting tomorrow. 

Regarding the integrated graphics, I swear I plugged in to another hdmi output that was not on my graphics card! I will check again when I get back. It is entirely possible that I am crazy though. In fact, it is likely.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 22, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> Thanks all for the help!!! I ‘ve been unable to work on the computer because I’ve been away for work but will be back tonight and hopefully get back to troubleshooting tomorrow.
> 
> Regarding the integrated graphics, I swear I plugged in to another hdmi output that was not on my graphics card! I will check again when I get back. It is entirely possible that I am crazy though. In fact, it is likely.


Man, if there's something I dread every morning, it's me pushing the power button just to witness a black screen... So, really glad to help if I can!

So, back on topic. That's what we discovered while exchanging on your thread. Your motherboard does not have integrated graphics, it can only work if you have a special type of CPU that has integrated graphics.

This means you have to borrow a GPU as well, and replace yours temporarily, to make sure it's not your GPU at fault.


----------



## patrick76 (Jul 25, 2021)

The nightmare continues....
I bought a new power supply and replaced my old one. After powering the PC up it I got a screen that said to enter setup to recover BIOS settings, which I did. After that, the pc did start up and run a little while but I got the black screen again. I started it up and got a messages stating "Keep the USB drive plugged in ONly remove it after your PC has shut down completely. Otherwise your Windows TO Go workspace might crash and you could lose data". Well, I didn't have any USB drive plugged in. I also had an error that stated Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap. I had a couple more crashes and a new message PFN_List_Corrupt stop error. Did some research on that and updated all of my drivers, including for my graphics card. I also did check/test on the memory. 

After all that, the computer was working fine for at least an hour. However, of course, it crashed again with a new error - Kernel Security_Check Failure. After that, back to black screen and no mouse or keyboard.... So basically back to where I started. And of course, I am super busy this week and I doubt I will have time to do much further troubleshooting. Damn! It's the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Frogs Can Talk (Jul 25, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> The nightmare continues....
> I bought a new power supply and replaced my old one. After powering the PC up it I got a screen that said to enter setup to recover BIOS settings, which I did. After that, the pc did start up and run a little while but I got the black screen again. I started it up and got a messages stating "Keep the USB drive plugged in ONly remove it after your PC has shut down completely. Otherwise your Windows TO Go workspace might crash and you could lose data". Well, I didn't have any USB drive plugged in. I also had an error that stated Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap. I had a couple more crashes and a new message PFN_List_Corrupt stop error. Did some research on that and updated all of my drivers, including for my graphics card. I also did check/test on the memory.
> 
> After all that, the computer was working fine for at least an hour. However, of course, it crashed again with a new error - Kernel Security_Check Failure. After that, back to black screen and no mouse or keyboard.... So basically back to where I started. And of course, I am super busy this week and I doubt I will have time to do much further troubleshooting. Damn! It's the gift that keeps on giving.


I suppose you already did that, but maybe you should make sure all your nvme and sata drives are firmly plugged.

In any case, I think you should save your data on external drives, take the time to update your BIOS firmware and set it up correctly. Then format your drives, reinstall Windows and all relevant drivers. That's what I would do. If you still get error messages after that, well, it means there's another piece of hardware that is damaged, it can't be a software problem.


----------



## Paulogic (Jul 25, 2021)

Some things that might help :

Take out your Harddisk/SSD, put it in a external drive case (usb) and connect it to an other computer.
This way you can access the drive and possibly recover all the data you still want or need.
Change the Lithium battery on your motherboard !. Take the old one out, leave it for a few minutes
so remaining battery-power (in condensors and such) can drain and put in a new battery.
When all data recovered, connect the drive back into your computer and try to reinstall Windows.
Basic, no extra drivers yet and see what you get. If this goes wrong, it is very likely your mainboard
or even the processor, is/are fried.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Jul 25, 2021)

patrick76 said:


> The nightmare continues....
> I bought a new power supply and replaced my old one. After powering the PC up it I got a screen that said to enter setup to recover BIOS settings, which I did. After that, the pc did start up and run a little while but I got the black screen again. I started it up and got a messages stating "Keep the USB drive plugged in ONly remove it after your PC has shut down completely. Otherwise your Windows TO Go workspace might crash and you could lose data". Well, I didn't have any USB drive plugged in. I also had an error that stated Unexpected Kernel Mode Trap. I had a couple more crashes and a new message PFN_List_Corrupt stop error. Did some research on that and updated all of my drivers, including for my graphics card. I also did check/test on the memory.
> 
> After all that, the computer was working fine for at least an hour. However, of course, it crashed again with a new error - Kernel Security_Check Failure. After that, back to black screen and no mouse or keyboard.... So basically back to where I started. And of course, I am super busy this week and I doubt I will have time to do much further troubleshooting. Damn! It's the gift that keeps on giving.


Likely it’s still a hardware issue and/or the power supply issue may have corrupted some Windows files. That sucks. I’ve been there. Since it’s working for awhile I’d also do a clean install of windows and then all your drivers to see if that solves it. If not, it’s more faulty hardware (mobo, ram, GPu, etc).


----------



## cygnusdei (Jul 26, 2021)

vitocorleone123 said:


> If not, it’s more faulty hardware (mobo, ram, GPu, etc).


Running a quick Windows Memory Diagnostic may be useful just to rule out RAM issues. 









12 ways to start the Windows Memory Diagnostic troubleshooting app - Digital Citizen


Here is how to start the Windows Memory Diagnostic troubleshooting app, including when Windows doesn't boot. How to start it form CMD too.




www.digitalcitizen.life


----------



## Wedge (Jul 26, 2021)

If you don't have your files backed up, follow Paulogics advice above and make that your first priority. Every part in your computer is replaceable. Your data might not be.

With that said, I would suggest taking your machine over to a friend's house, unless you have more than one PC, and switching the GPUs in the machines and then try to play a game together. If his machine crashes it's the GPU. If your machine crashes it's not the GPU. If neither machine crashes, could still be the GPU but that's when things get weird. If your computer crashes with a different GPU, I would recommend reseating everything (drives, GPU, CPU, heatsink, fucking everything- including redoing the thermal paste on the CPU heatsink. I would also make sure the fan on the heatsink is working before closing up the case.) If that doesn't solve it I would guess you've got yourself a bum motherboard. The odds of a bad CPU are pretty slim, but it's possible.

I currently have a Ryzen machine that gets random BSODs, anywhere from once a week to once a month. I'm pretty sure it's the Nvidia 1060 in it, as it's the only thing I haven't swapped out. I should swap it with my main machine's GPU (that Ryzen build is rock solid) but I've been lazy. Because of this my first assumption is that it's probably your graphics card. But I've also had a bad a motherboard before and it took me ages to figure out. The crashes weren't predictable at all. RAM tests showed zero errors but it tuned out one of the RAM slots would cut out randomly.

Anyway, dealing with this shit isn't very fun. I hope you get it resolved soon.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 26, 2021)

Judd said:


> I currently have a Ryzen machine that gets random BSODs, anywhere from once a week to once a month. I'm pretty sure it's the Nvidia 1060 in it, as it's the only thing I haven't swapped out. I should swap it with my main machine's GPU (that Ryzen build is rock solid) but I've been lazy. Because of this my first assumption is that it's probably your graphics card. But I've also had a bad a motherboard before and it took me ages to figure out. The crashes weren't predictable at all. RAM tests showed zero errors but it tuned out *one of the RAM slots would cut out randomly.*


*Remove the CPU and look if the PINs are not bent.*
This is typical of CPU pins bad contact, also look at the pins of the RAM slot.
Improper CPU cooler placement/pressure can do this too...
Make sure to place the RAN in the proper slots






The BIOS is updated and the chipset driver








AMD Ryzen Chipset Drivers (4.11.15.342) Download


This driver package contains the chipset drivers for AMD Ryzen processors for best performance and energy-efficient operation on Microsoft Windows.




www.techpowerup.com





Set the PCIe slot of the GPU to GEN3, not AUTO or GEN4
Some tweaks at https://vi-control.net/community/threads/nvidia-driver-no-latency-anymore.87448/#post-4489683

Good stability test





OCBASE/OCCT : Free, all-in-one stability, stress test, benchmark and monitoring tool for your PC


Ocbase is the home of OCCT, the most popular all-in-one stability / stress testing / benchmarking / monitoring tool available for PC




www.ocbase.com


----------



## Wedge (Jul 28, 2021)

Pictus said:


> *Remove the CPU and look if the PINs are not bent.*
> This is typical of CPU pins bad contact, also look at the pins of the RAM slot.
> Improper CPU cooler placement/pressure can do this too...
> Make sure to place the RAN in the proper slots
> ...


I just want to thank you. I've followed and haven't had any issues yet. I see you helping a lot of different people on this forum with in depth technical knowledge every time and it's pretty fucking amazing. Thanks again.


----------



## Pictus (Jul 28, 2021)

Judd said:


> I just want to thank you. I've followed and haven't had any issues yet. I see you helping a lot of different people on this forum with in depth technical knowledge every time and it's pretty fucking amazing. Thanks again.


Thanks for reporting back, I'm glad my tips were helpful.


----------

